# Freak Nokia 3650 Cell Phone



## rosal548 (Nov 1, 2003)

I went with my cousins to Global City in Manila last weekend and took pics of them wiht my 3650 and this one freaked me out, after seeing this I suddenly remember seeing haunted pics with this same sort of image at the Global City Museum, fyi Global City is where the Filipino and Spaniards fought kinda like the Philippines own version of Ghettysburg.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

looks like someone running into the picture at the last minute!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This is the obvious question, but there was nobody in the pic to the right?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

You have to be kidding me! That is freaky!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Did your cousins feel somekind of presence?


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

damn that's fkn freaky


----------



## rosal548 (Nov 1, 2003)

there was nobody there, I took that pic so i know for a fact that there was no gags or jokes played with, my cousins totally freaked out when they saw that pic, and no she never felt anyone touch her.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Thats a pretty cool pic. I take it your a believer now, if you werent one before?!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

they guy even looks old school, man are there any picture taken previously with the camera that match this guy, i mean maybe something happened on the digital picture chip....


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

thats f'n creepy


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

wut did those girls have to say about it?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Thats frickin creepy!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

If that aint a fake pic then its pretty damn creepy...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

loks to good to be doctored or an over lay from a faulty chip call up ripleys believe it or not have them investigate


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

go back and take some more pics in the same area and time and all that sh*t to see if it happens agian
try other places


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Whoa









crazy man ... crazy


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

that is freaky get it checked out i would
dixon


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

whoa!!!


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

what a trip!


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

wow...freaky sh*t. Theres alot of pics out there that are fake - but seeing as you took it... thats weird.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I know someone who has a similar pic on their phone, i'll see if i can get it posted


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

rosal548's story reminded me of something that happened to my friends: .. not about a pic tho... just a creep cel phone story

My friend nicole is in a photography class and theres this old cemetary in the middle of town with some cool grave stones, so she would go out there and take pics of them. A few months ago Nicole and my other friend Jen went out there, took some pics, and then went back to Jens place. There was a message left on Jens machine when they got back and the call had come from nicole cel during the time span they were at the cemetary. (nicole had the phone in her pocket while they were takin pics). They didnt think too much of it, thinking nicole had hit one of the speed dial keys but they played it anyway. The message was just static but in the background it sounded like a someone talking in a high pitch voice... lasted about 30 seconds and they couldnt really make out any words. They thought it was weird that it didnt pic up either of them talking - nicole talks pretty loud, and if neither of them were talking theyre should be no noise... So nicole checks her phone - the keypad was locked - but the last number dialed was jens. They both freaked out and deleted the message because Jen refused to have it on her phone... so I never go to hear it. To this day they cant figure out if nicole had accidentally hit something on her phone or what the hell it was... and im pissed off cuz i never got to hear it.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thats just freaky


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

shiet only if you post it or if i was reading your post at nite.. that shiet is feraky...


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

damn that sh*t gave me goosebumps and made my nipples hard (shrivels)


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

hey its look like an asian guy was takin pic w/ them but suddenly turn around and look for something


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

picture isnt showing up. im interested


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

when me, my manager and one employee was working late at the great mall in milpitas (bay area) around 2-3am he suddenly got a phone call from one store in the mall but u only hear nothing but a high pitch sound too... and we just hang up. That shiet spook me out cause the great mall was build from an old ford factory and it was closed down cause alot of workers died there


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

seeing a ghost in a picture is one thing.

being harassed by ghosts of a dead indian tribe when your only 11 years old in your new home that your dad built on top of an indian graveyard that he tore down is another.

i cant show you pics of them, nor the sounds i had to go through as a child when i would try to sleep. *Banging on my walls like drums in intense battle sounds... ill never forget it, and whenever someone messes around and bangs on something and im not expecting it, it wigs me out







*

on that note, my girlfriend used to get visited by her grandma when she would be in the tub as a small child (3-4yr), its not the presence that scared her mom when she told her, its that stephanie told her mom a story about her mothers childhood that her mother had forgotten.

btw, im not giving you bullshit, i dont care if you dont believe me or not, its the truth from my mouth to your eyes. ghosts are real, like animals we havent identified yet :smile:


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

i believed in ghost and evil spirit


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Man, I believe that!!! Especially the pic shot from the PI. Of all the ghost stories Ive hear from there growing up and until now, I believe it.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i don't believe in ghost but this pic freak me out


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

if you want to see lots of ghost and cool freaky things then
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>figure it out yet
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>SHROOMS


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

That's pretty disturbing


----------



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

Yeah, I definitely believe in ghosts. My friend who is a very honest guy told me a story about himself. He was doing some sort of Bhuddist meditation at night, and a ghost appeared through his window and went right past him. He will never do that Bhuddist stuff at night anymore, he told me. It attracts ghosts or something. With me being a Christian, I want to know what the Bible has to say on ghosts.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

shoot, my bro inlaw's sister, his 2 brother and her bF was driving pass the cementry and out of nowhere a foot drop into the van, everybody was scary out of their pants when they got home.. 
if want the whole story ask "hypergenix civic"


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Damn...got gossebums...


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

i think we have all had something like this happen in our lifes its pritty crazy sh*t. but im kind of glad that when you die there something more i hope any way. you should deffently call up ripplys


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> if you want to see lots of ghost and cool freaky things then
> >
> >
> >
> ...


 lu, honestly, your crazy.

and a sober crazy at that!

if you have ever tried shrooms, you would know that they dont make you see what isnt there, they can make you think things, but not SEE things... you may see colors magnify or shades get very highlighted, or darkened.

not that i have tried them


----------



## rosal548 (Nov 1, 2003)

okay I am going back there in about 2 weeks, this time i am going to take a film camera with Kodak film that way in case i do get something again I will have the film sent to Kodak for authentication. I was never really a believer except for once in a while feeling that someone was watching me, but for the most part not until i saaw that pic, i showed it to my two cousins and they freaked out, they had tears come out while getting goosebumps. I had a total of 21 pics on my cell/cam and i double checked the same spot where the image was on all the other pics to see if there were any pics of a guy or some tourist in case there was somne kind of a crossover from the other shots, and there werent any. I did email this pic to Ripleys and lets see what they have to say. This really freaks me out especially since i was the one to take that shot.

Anyone else here have pics ? id like to see, or stories let hear them.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I won't be able to sleep tonight


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Thats freaky......









Jim


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

it def a freaky picture...the thing that gets me is how it's grabbing her arm...

it's really scary when you open it up with MSpaint and invert the colors.


----------



## PiranhaRyan (Oct 28, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> it def a freaky picture...the thing that gets me is how it's grabbing her arm...
> 
> it's really scary when you open it up with MSpaint and invert the colors.


 Post please.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

:sad:


----------



## PiranhaRyan (Oct 28, 2003)

Damn, that is really freaky. Thanks for posting the invert.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

the inverted pix is creepy!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The hand is so vivid grabbing her arm!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Looks like a woman in that 2nd pic..


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

If you look just above the "ghosts" shoulder, there is a purple, blurry, evil skull


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

j_burf said:


> If you look just above the "ghosts" shoulder, there is a purple, blurry, evil skull


 that's a bush!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

no, above the bush! its only a light, but it looks freaky


----------



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> seeing a ghost in a picture is one thing.
> 
> being harassed by ghosts of a dead indian tribe when your only 11 years old in your new home that your dad built on top of an indian graveyard that he tore down is another.


 lol That sounds a little bit like the movie Poltergeist!


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Seems like I sense a liar...

Funny how you state that YOU took this picture...yet it has been published by someone else that is not you.

Funny how you state that YOU took the picture with a 3650 Cell Phone, yet the real photographer used a 35mm camera.

Interesting that you are going to be going back to the same place and take more pictures...when this picture was taken during the summer (and it is now February) and you claim that you took the picture two weeks ago.

If anyone wants to see the proof, feel free to check this website...

Real Photograph

Interesting...

If I am missing something, let me know...









Jeffrey


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> Seems like I sense a liar...
> 
> Funny how you state that YOU took this picture...yet it has been published by someone else that is not you.
> 
> ...


 BURN!!!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

why the f*ck would you want to come on here and lie about that sh*t???

just say check this ghost pic out or somthing...jesus...


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> why the f*ck would you want to come on here and lie about that sh*t???
> 
> just say check this ghost pic out or somthing...jesus...


I have to agree with you! I thought it was kinda trashy myself.

Interesting...

Jeffrey

{{Edit - They have a NASTY copyright disclaimer on thier website stating that they will prosecute to the fullest extent of the law. Wow...hope you have a good attorney!}}


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

:laugh: busted....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > why the f*ck would you want to come on here and lie about that sh*t???
> ...


















No way Pj agreed with CHUNKS?????

Today is a good Day....









and BTW .What a DUMBASS you are for trying to pull some sh*t like this on us and had to have of all people the Pastor Jeff







BUST your ass...

I cant wait till Mike sees this...!!!!!

I smell a


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nice try.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

hahahahaha, this isn't the first time someone lied about something and then got caught. ha :laugh:

is that his other hand down there? if so what's it doing?








honestly though, it does look like it's his other arm, it's the same shade as the arm grabbing the girls arm


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

rosal548 said:


> okay I am going back there in about 2 weeks, this time i am going to take a film camera with Kodak film that way in case i do get something again I will have the film sent to Kodak for authentication. I was never really a believer except for once in a while feeling that someone was watching me, but for the most part not until i saaw that pic, i showed it to my two cousins and they freaked out, they had tears come out while getting goosebumps. I had a total of 21 pics on my cell/cam and i double checked the same spot where the image was on all the other pics to see if there were any pics of a guy or some tourist in case there was somne kind of a crossover from the other shots, and there werent any. I did email this pic to Ripleys and lets see what they have to say. This really freaks me out especially since i was the one to take that shot.
> 
> Anyone else here have pics ? id like to see, or stories let hear them.


 had to quote this so he couldn't go back and edit...

what a liar


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

how did he lie? i dont get it


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

This whole post is a lie..look at PJ's discovery on page 2.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> Seems like I sense a liar...
> 
> Funny how you state that YOU took this picture...yet it has been published by someone else that is not you.
> 
> ...


 here we are...


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHA. another turd.
why don't people learn not to use pics from the net and claim its theirs?
good find PJ


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> is that his other hand down there? if so what's it doing?:laugh:


 lol! I didn't even notice that...that's usuallty what i do too when i'm around some hot asian chicks.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

WOW what a loser why would you say you took that picture? Do you think people are going to think your cool. I hate it when people like you lie to look cool.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> This whole post is a lie..look at PJ's discovery on page 2.


 ooOh ok, for some reason page 2 is blocked at work.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

the link is also posted on pg. 3 right up there... and here, just for you ... 
http://www.ghostresearch.org/ghostpics/weird.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2004)

yaeks! freaky pic and stories. now i'm starting to get scared with my avatar


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

HAHAAHAHA!!

Bitch, you got







!!!!!!!!


----------



## rosal548 (Nov 1, 2003)

before you guys start to jump the hell on this one, give me a chance to hear me out on this one,

http://www.ghostresearch.org/ghostpics/weird.html

I submitted that pic to that site and they asked if they can somewhat modify the story.

First of all its from a Nokia 3650, not from a 35mm camera, they changed the story part on that due to ghost hunters totally have no belief on digital cameras, second it might of been a summer night but here in the Philippines all year round its as hot as hell. if you dont believe me go ahead and email these guys and verify it.

[email protected]

or

[email protected]

and give them my username.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

rosal548 said:


> before you guys start to jump the hell on this one, give me a chance to hear me out on this one,
> 
> http://www.ghostresearch.org/ghostpics/weird.html
> 
> ...


 So you are saying that they are lying??? Then if what you are saying is the truth, then I don't put much stock in their ability to be honest.

Jeffrey


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Here you go....this was sent just a few moments ago. If you are telling the truth, I stand to be corrected and owe you an apology. But I would suggest that you have him state the truth on his website, as it makes you look like you are lying...for his story does not match yours what so ever.

Here is my e-mail that I sent. I will post his response as soon (and if) I get one...

Dear Sir,

My name is Jeffrey ****** and I am a member of a website that is specifically for the education and husbandry of piranha. It is a wonderful website with wonderful members.

Recently a member that goes by the name "Rosal548" has posted a picture that he states was taken with a Nokia 3650, that was taken by himself, and was taken within the last three weeks. I have found the same picture on your website and it states that it was taken by a 35mm camera, was taken during the summer, and was submitted by a friend of yours.

Is this person claming to have taken the picture truly the photographer, or is he telling "ghost stories"?

I challenged him on this, and he states that he did indeed take the picture. If he is telling the truth, I want to clarify it on the website. I look forward to hearing from you.

Sincerely,

Jeffrey ******

_____________________________________

I did not include the pic, as you stated to give him your user name and he would be able to identify you from that. I will post his response...

Jeffrey


----------

